# My cheap ******* landlord



## Damm (Jan 18, 2010)

First of all, when I moved in I didn't think there would be any problems. I have two roommates, and one of them including myself are normally quiet so we've never been a problem to the neighbors. We are also very hygienic and take turns cleaning the house. But.. my landlord is a cheap *******. He first mentions all the utilities+internet are included with the rent, and then he tries to get an extra $25/month from each of us for a slow and ****ty wireless connection that only works half the time. More than one of our parents complained about it, because he only mentioned such a fee after we had already moved in and started paying rent. 

A few weeks later I decide to do some laundry. He tells me we are not allowed to do laundry without first asking his permission. When I finish my laundry, he charges me $14 for the cycle, which I thought was utterly ridiculous. I tell him so, and he says that since I wasn't aware of it, I only need to pay him half. The next night, at roughly 10:00PM he knocks on my door and asks me when I'm going to pay that second installment on my laundry. So I tell him what he told me earlier, but he denies it. I was just about to get into bed and I don't feel like arguing over laundry so I tell him I will pay him the next day, after I withdraw from the bank. Then he comes to me at 8 in the morning when I'm getting up for school and reminds me that I owe him $7. At this point I am thinking I will never do laundry here again, and I'm willing to pay him the money asap just to get him to bug off. 

I finish my first semester finals and I'm about to head home after packing my things. I don't feel like carrying all my stuff on the city bus, so I am about to call up a cab to get downtown when the landlord offers me a ride. I accept the offer thinking he's a nice guy and I thank him for the ride. He tells me its not a problem because he is heading downtown anyway to pick up his kid. It takes about 10 minutes by car to get downtown, and when we get near the bus terminal he asks me "where's my money?" He asks me for $20 saying that's what the taxi would normally charge me. I just look at him like WTF for a second and tell him its a good joke. He is dead serious. I make up an excuse saying I was planning on paying with my debit card, and I don't have time to go to the bank and make a withdrawal.

I am at the library studying for midterms and he calls up my parents saying my rent cheque was dated incorrectly. It was out of my bank account but my parents helped me set it up and wrote out a few cheques for me because I'm not used to this stuff. Anyway, my parents dated it 2009 instead of 2010, and later called me up on my cell letting me know the cheque was dated wrong. I call the land lord, apologize and tell him I will fix it as soon as I get back. We go to the bank, and I let them know that my rent cheque was dated incorrectly. They fix it right away and give the landlord the money. On our way back he tells me I owe him $20. I tell him I'll pay him after the weekend and he calls my parents and tell them what happened. My parents thought the landlord was telling them cheque was bounced when he was asking for the $20, and that the landlord got charged for it. So I went back home today and I asked my parents about it, letting them know the cheque wasn't bounced, simply the date was wrong. They tell me there should be no charge for it, so they have no idea why the landlord is charging me $20.

My landlord is a cheap and shady *******. When he was busy, I took his kids out for dinner at my expense, and more than once. But he is too cheap to even lend me a bit of cooking oil. I think he is taking advantage of me, because its my first time not living with my parents or in school. So I'm just wondering at this point if I should pay him the money without arguing (which my parents do not agree with), or ask him what the **** his cheap *** is charging me for.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

That sounds like a bad movie. Move!!


----------



## Damm (Jan 18, 2010)

I am moving out next month after school finishes. Hopefully I don't see him again in my lifetime.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, he's really taking the P. If it was me I'd stop paying the ****er rent and steal something expensive on the way out. Not saying that's a good idea, but hey, I'd be tempted! Seriously though, don't give him any money except what you explicitly agreed to before you moved in.


----------

